# Wellbutrin withdrawal helll



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

So it's been about 5 weeks since I stopped wellbutrin,my dp/dr is the worst that it's ever been.

I feel like wellbutrin totally messed my brain up forever. It seems like the longer I've been off it,the worse I feel.

I'm almost consisting going back on it,even though it made me feel like I was on speed and made my have hostile feelings. I'm so sick of nothing seeming real to me,nothing seems familiar to me!

This is making me so depressed.

Could my brain really still be recovering from the wb after 4 weeks?

I went to the doctor last week and I litterirly felt like I was dreaming the whole time. The ride there,the apt.

That doctor that's that people don't have withdrawals from wellbutrin.

Can I take dmae while taking Xanax?

I had to start taking Xanax when my anxiety was getting bad on wb,and I'm gonna start tampering off.

Just don't know what to do,I feel so different and I'm scared.
I feel so stupid since I stopped taking the wb.

I don't want to do anything,don't want to leave me room or even eat,have no energy to make anything for myself or even actually eat.
Anyone else experience these type of withdrawals?
Do I need to give the withdrawal some more time?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> So it's been about 5 weeks since I stopped wellbutrin,my dp/dr is the worst that it's ever been.
> 
> I feel like wellbutrin totally messed my brain up forever. It seems like the longer I've been off it,the worse I feel.
> 
> ...


*Anyone else experience these type of withdrawals?*

Never had withdrawal problems - can start or stop at any time. But never take more than 75mg Wellbutrin CR.

How much Wellbutrin were you taking?

Did you stop abruptly? If you take high doses 300 mg or more, you need to taper off ... although now you should have adjusted.

If you start again, use only 75mg in the morning. If you feel too revved up, use even less.

Other then too stimulated, how did Wellbutrin affect you visual and DP problems?

You can take DMAE with Xanax.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

I was on 100, then tampered down to 75 for 2 weeks, then a half of 75 for 3 weeks, then stopped. I noticed when I started doing the half of the 75 I was feeling more out of it. Then when I stopped the dp/dr became persistant. I feel like I'm in someone elses body. 
The wb made everything more clearer and made me notice my visual snow and other visuals way more. That's one of the reasons that I stopped.
Now I can't pay attention/don't care about anything so I don't pay too much attention to visual problems. 
When I was on wb, I wanted to actually go see doctors and do some things. But I couldn't relax at all.
My anxiety is so bad,i don't even want to leave the house or see doctors. And it's because I just feel like i'm in a dream,I'm afraid to be out.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

The world could end right now and it wouldn't even faze me. it would almost be a relief. I was looking forward to "may 21,the end of the world" even though I knew it wasn't really the end. But the idea of not suffering anymore was nice


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Does your doctor want you to try it again? Or something similar?

100mg is considered a small dose but I don't think it would agree with me either. If 37mg was too low for DP/DR, then perhaps 50mg is good. Or a different med that helps dopamine (there are not many of them). Or perhaps add a GABA med like Neurontin or benzodiazepines. You could try the nutritional supplement GABA and see if it helps - it is mild.

So as far as you can tell, it didn't affect you visuals. Just made you more aware of them as it makes you more aware of everything. So the med directly affected you DP/DR in a positive way. But was too agitating.

While this is frustrating for you, it often takes time to find the right combination of meds that help.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

It was never this bad before the med. Right now,I feel like my brain has been swiped clean of any happy feelings or reality. 
I have an apt on Friday. So we will see.

The wellbutrin made my vision very bright and senstive,that was another thing.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

I had an extremely hard time going on it. I felt like I was on hardcore speed/drugs. Maybe that's why I'm having trouble coming off


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

hey don't worry about thinking your brain is damaged from the wellbutrin. I took xanax for three years straight, eventually taking six 2mg (blue footballs) per day. They detoxed me from those in 8 days, which was a major f***in shock to my system. It took like 8 months before the withdrawals subsided. I sat in a vehicle and it seemed so foreign to me. I had no idea how to drive it. Everything seemed like it would be impossible to learn, but the brain is so powerful. It just needs a little time to adapt and recover. Once you get some momentum going, you'll be fine. So, tapering of the xanax is probably a good idea. The DMAE is somewhat of a stimulant to your brain. You may want to wait til you're a little more leveled off before adding that. L-Tyrosine and L-Glutamine are supposed to be excellent for withdrawals. I've used them both with much success. I'm not sure how they interact with meds though. I know the L-Glutamine would be fine; not sure about the tyrosine interacting with meds.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

It's hard to have hope when every doctor that you go to,tells you that people don't withdraw from wellbutrin. That I shouldn't be feeling this way. I can't even leave the house,I feel so gone. My family wants to put me in inpatient .


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> It's hard to have hope when every doctor that you go to,tells you that people don't withdraw from wellbutrin. That I shouldn't be feeling this way. I can't even leave the house,I feel so gone. My family wants to put me in inpatient .


Obviously they are wrong in this case because you are suffering so much. But what they are thinking depends on their perspective on the issue. If they gave you Wellbutrin because they are trying to treat depression, then it would stump them. But if they view it from the standpoint of a very mild brain injury/dysfunction - then they should know better.

It is important to tell your doctor about these changes in your vision. It is not 'normal' for Wellbutrin (or dopamine agonists) to affect vision this way. It will only do so if there is a weakness in visual processing involving dopamine. Hopefully your doctor will catch on.

I recently spoke with one who is familiar with the kinds of visual problems reported on this site. When I told him how dopamine affects my vision, he said that dopamine is heavily involved in visual processing; and frames and tracers, for example, are due to this.

If I remember, you live in Florida?

Oh, forgot to ask, was it Wellbutrin, Wellbutrin SR, or Wellbutrin XL?

Also, the post above about DMAE is true and something to consider right now. DMAE raises acetylcholine. If you do that when you have low dopamine, you can feel like hell.


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm in florida. I was on 100sr and then tampered with 75xr. I was only on it for 3 months. But I am extremely sensitive to drugs. Before this med,I hadn't drank or taken any drug since middle school.

Why does it seem that I'm getting worse everyday when my brain needs time to recovery. Wouldn't I be feeling better everyday?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> I'm in florida. I was on 100sr and then tampered with 75xr. I was only on it for 3 months. But I am extremely sensitive to drugs. Before this med,I hadn't drank or taken any drug since middle school.
> 
> Why does it seem that I'm getting worse everyday when my brain needs time to recovery. Wouldn't I be feeling better everyday?


Did you feel you were getting worse before starting Wellbutrin 3 months ago?


----------



## PlayCrackTheSky (Dec 14, 2010)

Nothing compares to this. I didn't have the dr. I was just depressed and had anxiety. I also have a white coated tongue,which would indicate toxins still leaving my body,no?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

PlayCrackTheSky said:


> Nothing compares to this. I didn't have the dr. I was just depressed and had anxiety. I also have a white coated tongue,which would indicate toxins still leaving my body,no?


Usually a white tongue is _candida_. But it can be B vitamin deficiency or other things.

Interesting, some progressive Neurologists begin treating mood disorders and neurological problems by 'treating the gut' - which has more neurotransmitters than the brain. Perhaps if you take very strong probiotics, you will see a change.

So, before Wellbutrin you had DP, anxiety and depression.

On Wellbutrin, your DP was much better but anxiety/agitation went through the roof. Thinking/perception was much clearer and you noticed visual anomalies (DR), which you didn't like. How was depression?

Off Wellbutrin, DP is worse than ever, anxiety and depression is awful. You are more aware of DR than beforehand but it is the DP that is unbearable at this time.

Elsewhere you mention that 5-htp makes your DP and anxiety worse. 5-htp raises serotonin which usually is calming for people - like yourself, serotonin increases my anxiety.

Well, you have 2 days more until you see your doctor. Perhaps it is best to hang on and see what he has to say.

A other option would be to take the really small amount where you noticed DP starting to return - 37.5 mg.

When you started Wellbutrin, how long did it take for you to notice any change?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you been feeling better since your doctor visit?


----------

